# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός FM με EL504

## ALAMAN

Καλησπέρα!
Υπάρχει κανένα καλό σχέδιο πομπού FM με την EL504??

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Καλησπέρα!
> Υπάρχει κανένα καλό σχέδιο πομπού FM με την EL504??




Το κλασικό απο ποπ22

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω φτιάξει αυτό το σχέδιο και δυστηχώς δεν κατάφερα τίποτα...
Μπουκώνει όλη σχεδόν την μπάντα με αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα!
Τώρα έχω κόψει τα RFC FM να τα ξαναφτίαξω.
Τα είχα φτιάξει με 0,5mm σύρμα σε καλαμάκι του φραπέ αλλα ήταν λίγο πρόχειρα
Μήπως φταίει που παρέλειψα τον C6? Μετά δοκίμασα αντί για 47nF, έβαλα 1nF (C6)
Το chock 15Η/280mA το αντικατέστησα με 2 παράλληλες αντιστάσεις 150Ω/17W
Ο C4 (μεταβλητός πορσελάνης) είναι 35pF αλλα για τον C5 δεν αναφέρει κάτι... εγώ έβαλα 25pF (C5).
Το πέδεψα πολύ αλλα δεν έβγαλα άκρη  :Confused:  
Ξέρετε τί μπορεί να φταίει?
Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απ' αυτό?

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Μπουκώνει όλη σχεδόν την μπάντα με αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα!
> Τώρα έχω κόψει τα RFC FM να τα ξαναφτίαξω.
> Τα είχα φτιάξει με 0,5mm σύρμα σε καλαμάκι του φραπέ αλλα ήταν λίγο πρόχειρα
> Μήπως φταίει που παρέλειψα τον C6? Μετά δοκίμασα αντί για 47nF, έβαλα 1nF (C6)
> Το chock 15Η/280mA το αντικατέστησα με 2 παράλληλες αντιστάσεις 150Ω/17W
> Ο C4 (μεταβλητός πορσελάνης) είναι 35pF αλλα για τον C5 δεν αναφέρει κάτι... εγώ έβαλα 25pF (C5).
> Το πέδεψα πολύ αλλα δεν έβγαλα άκρη  
> Ξέρετε τί μπορεί να φταίει?
> Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απ' αυτό?



Είναι σχέδιο που πιστεύω ότι δοκίμασασαν  τα τότε χρόνια οι περισσότεροι  που έχουν  ασχοληθεί με τα FM άσχετα με τα watt εξόδου .....

Δικιά μου άποψη χωρίς κεραία έπρεπε να βρείς άνετα που εκπέμεπει........γυρίζοντας τον C4  και  ψαχνωντας στο ραδιόφωνο ????   

Τα Rfc τα φτιάχναμε τοτε με καλαμάκι και 60 σπείρες 0.5mm  χωρίς κενό μεταξύ τους ....... δουλέυουν κανονικά  

O C3 πρέπει να είναι περίπου 15pf  ....


Στη θέση του τσοκ βάλε μπάλαστ 40αρι απο φθορίου λάμπα...... θα μειωθεί ο βομβος

----------


## radioamateur

Και καλά βουλώματα στις TV!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχει ελέγξει κανείς στον αναλυτή φάσματος τι συχνότητες βγάζει αυτή η κ@ρ@π@π@ρ@;

----------


## dovegroup

> Έχει ελέγξει κανείς στον αναλυτή φάσματος τι συχνότητες βγάζει αυτή η κ@ρ@π@π@ρ@;



Αγαπητέ Τ.Ε. μην το αποδοκιμάζεις, γενιές μεγάλωσαν με δαύτη την @#$%^@!@ δές και το θετικό του πράγματος κάνει για ηλεκτρονικά αντίμετρα :Very Happy:  , αν το ανοίξεις δεν βλέπει και δεν ακούει κανείς τίποτε!!!
P.S. Αν φτιάξεις τα RFC με καλαμάκι απο σουβλάκι ή απο παγωτό είναι καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Πειράζει αν καμιά σπείρα απέχει απο την άλλη 1 χιλιοστό? Γιατί μου ξεφέυγει καμιά φορά...
Τις δύο παράλληλες αντιστάσεις που έχω βάλει αντί του πηνίου 15H να τις αλλάξω με Ballast 40W ??

Το καλαμάκι απο σουβλάκι είναι το πολύ 2mm νομίζω... ενώ του γραπέ ειναι 5mm, δε θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα??

----------


## ALAMAN

> Και καλά βουλώματα στις TV!!!



Πεδευόμουνα πολύ ώρα για να συντονίσω αυτό το πράμα και στην TV δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανένα ίχνος παρεμβολής...


Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες απο τα πηνία και την κατασκευή...

----------


## dovegroup

> Πειράζει αν καμιά σπείρα απέχει απο την άλλη 1 χιλιοστό? Γιατί μου ξεφέυγει καμιά φορά...
> Τις δύο παράλληλες αντιστάσεις που έχω βάλει αντί του πηνίου 15H να τις αλλάξω με Ballast 40W ??
> 
> Το καλαμάκι απο σουβλάκι είναι το πολύ 2mm νομίζω... ενώ του γραπέ ειναι 5mm, δε θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα??



Ενα αστείο έκανα ALAMAN οκ, βγάλε το RFC απο την πόλωση, βάλε μόνο αντίσταση 18Κ, βάλε στο Screen αντίσταση μεγαλύτερη των 18Κ, στη Varciap βάλε 2 στη σειρά νά χεις να δίνεις Audio, μείωσε όμως την τάση ανόδου στα 300V περίπου. Δεν χρειάζεσε τσόκ στην τροφοδοσία, βάλε λίγο περισότερη χωρητικότητα 200-300μF.
Πρόσεξε τα πηνία σου και μην έχεις μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
Αποζευκτικούς πυκνωτές στις τροφοδοσίες Screen & Anode 1nf καλό θα είναι feedthrou, θωράκησε την ταλάντωση και απέφυγε το τροφοδοτικό να είναι κοντά.
Αν δεν έχεις RFC και δεν μπορείς να βρείς στείλε μου PM να ψάξω να σου δώσω εγώ, κάτι θα έχω.
Αν θές και επιμένεις να βγείς στον αέρα  με αυτό καλή τύχη...με πάς 35 χρόνια πίσω...
P.S. Στα VHF έχεις κανένα κανάλι στην περιοχή σου, αεροπορία κλπ  :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas30

αν θα γινει μια σωστη κατασκευη και συντονιστει σωστα γιατι να παρεμβαλει ????  καλο θα ηταν η ταση να μην ειναι πανω απο 280-300 βολτ . εγω θα προτιμουσα να εχει ακομα ενα σταδιο μπροστα π.χ μια 5763 η ελ84 και την 504 η μια 6146 εξοδο.  πριν πολλα χρονια με τετοια μηχανακια παιζαμε και οδηγουσαμε και λινεαρ μεγαλυτερα  και  δεν ειχαμε προβληματα ποτε  αντιθετως με καποια γνωστα πλλ που τα εκαναν ολα ανω κατω  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ALAMAN

Η χωριτηκότητα είναι 100+100μF (2 πυκνωτές)
Το τροφοδοτικό απέχει απο την κατασκευή.
Τα υλικά είναι κοντά κολημένα.

Ορίστε και τα πηνία. 60 σπείρες 0,5mm διατομή σύρματος







Πώς είναι?

Το 3ο θα φτιαχτεί αύριο...

----------


## dovegroup

> αν θα γινει μια σωστη κατασκευη και συντονιστει σωστα γιατι να παρεμβαλει ????  καλο θα ηταν η ταση να μην ειναι πανω απο 280-300 βολτ . εγω θα προτιμουσα να εχει ακομα ενα σταδιο μπροστα π.χ μια 5763 η ελ84 και την 504 η μια 6146 εξοδο.  πριν πολλα χρονια με τετοια μηχανακια παιζαμε και οδηγουσαμε και λινεαρ μεγαλυτερα  και  δεν ειχαμε προβληματα ποτε  αντιθετως με καποια γνωστα πλλ που τα εκαναν ολα ανω κατω



Αγαπητέ Κώστα, τότε άλλες εποχές υπήρχε μόνο η ΕΡΤ και η ΥΕΝΕΔ (ΕΡΤ2), και κατα κύριο λόγω έκπεμπαν και καλή ισχύ στα VHF, τότε δεν έβλεπες εύκολα ενισχυτή κεραίας στην TV. 
Οι καλά έχοντες ισχύ ερασιτέχνες δεν έπαιζαν ψηλά σε συχνότητες επίσης, υπήρχε χώρος για όλους, ασε που κανείς δεν είχε βαττόμετρο της προκοπής και έλεγαν ισχύ που δεν έβγαζαν....
Επίσης πολλοί παρέμβαλαν και παρεμβάλλονταν και χωρίς να το ξέρουν, αν τότε η πολιτεία, είχε τα μέσα γνωρίζεις πόσοι θα είχαν περάσει απο περιπέτειες...
Θα αναφέρω χαρακτηριστική περιπέτεια γνωστού ερασιτέχνη απο το όρος Αιγάλεω που το 1979 έκπεμπε με 4CX250 και η δεύτερη του έπεφτε επάνω στην ΕΡΤ, τα προβλήματα έφταναν κάτω απο τον Υμμητό, χωρίς να το γνωρίζει ο ίδιος για μιά εβδομάδα περίπου, και πως οδηγούσε μάντεψε με αυτοταλάντωτη EL504!!!
Τα τριστάδια με 6C4, EL84, EL504, ή 6C4, 5763, 6146 ήταν κοινά για όσους ήξεραν και οδηγούσαν μεγάλα, ακόμη και μιά 6c4,5763 έφτανε να δώσει σε 4X, 4CX χωρίς προβλήματα, και συμφωνώ απόλυτα για την καθαρότητα τους, οχι όμως για EL(PL)504 αυτοταλάντωτη, η λάμπα απο σπόντα έγινε τόσο γνωστή, τότε οτι είχαμε το βγάζαμε, και είχαμε πολλές λάμπες...
Υπήρξα φανατικός οπαδός της και την έβγαλα όπως και με ότι έβγαινε, ακόμη και τετραστάδιο Push-Pull με αρνητικά στο στάδιο εξόδου!!!
Μου βάζετε ιδέες να κατεβάσω το dip και να αρχίσω τις κατασκευές, δεν ξέρω όμως τι να το κάνω μετά, να φτιάξω μουσείο?  :Very Happy:  
Φιλικά Ακης

----------


## dovegroup

> Η χωριτηκότητα είναι 100+100μF (2 πυκνωτές)
> Το τροφοδοτικό απέχει απο την κατασκευή.
> Τα υλικά είναι κοντά κολημένα.
> 
> Ορίστε και τα πηνία. 60 σπείρες 0,5mm διατομή σύρματος
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημέρα!!

Καλό ειναι οταν υλοποιούμε τέτοιεs κατασκευέs και θέλουμε να εχουμε ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα, να χρησιμοποιούμε εξαρτήματα με προδιαγραφέs ανάλογεs των απαιτήσεων του σχεδίου.
Νομίζω πωs το τσοκάκι που βλέπω στιs φωτό δεν κάνει γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία και θα αρχίσει να βγάζει καπνούs.

----------


## ALAMAN

Πού μπορώ να βρώ σωληνάκι προρσελάνης?
Μέσα στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο εκτός αυτό.

----------


## dovegroup

> Πού μπορώ να βρώ σωληνάκι προρσελάνης?
> Μέσα στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο εκτός αυτό.



ΡΕΠΠΑΣ
Αθηνάς 15 & Κακουργοδικείου 3,
Μοναστηράκι, 105 54
ΤΗΛ.: 32.12.829 - 32.12.972 - 32.42695

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγνώμη που αποκάλεσα το αυτοταλάντωτο "κ@ρ@π@π@ρ@" αλλά ήθελα να πω "karaburuha"! Αστειεύομαι, βέβαια... Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς, είχαμε κατασκευάσει μια αυτοταλάντωτη EL34 στα FM και παρέμβαλε το... ραδιοκασετόφωνο όταν έπαιζε κασέτα! Δεν αστειεύομαι, λέω αλήθεια. Επειδή είναι δύσκολο από έναν απλό ταλαντωτή να πετύχουμε σταθερότητα συχνότητας, φασματική καθαρότητα, καλή διαμόρφωση και μεγάλη ισχύ ταυτόχρονα, καλό είναι να θυσιάσουμε κάποιες παραμέτρους χάριν της φασματικής καθαρότητας (λίγες αρμονικές και παρασιτικές ταλαντώσεις). Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει εμπειρικά μειώνοντας την τιμή του πυκνωτή ανάδρασης C3 ώσπου να το πετύχουμε. Και κάτι άλλο: καλό είναι τα RFC να έχουν μήκος σύρματος περίπου λ/4 ώστε να είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά. Ας φροντίσουμε το σύρμα με το οποίο γίνεται η περιέλιξη να έχει μήκος 75 εκατοστά περίπου για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Ένας αποζευκτικός πυκνωτής 100-1000pF παράλληλα με την είσοδο της διαμόρφωσης πιθανό να εμπόδιζε κάποιες επιστροφές RF στο ακουστικό σήμα. Επίσης χρειάζονται πολύ κοντά σύρματα στις συνδέσεις RF και τα συντονισμένα κυκλώματα να είναι πολύ κοντά στους ακροδέκτες της λυχνίας. Καλά πειράματα (και μόνον)...

----------


## ReFas

> Έχει ελέγξει κανείς στον αναλυτή φάσματος τι συχνότητες βγάζει αυτή η κ@ρ@π@π@ρ@;



Γειά σου Τρελλέ Επιστήμονα...

Οπως σωστά κατάλαβες το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εκτός απο την ταλάντωση στην επυθιμητή συχνότητα έχουμε και άλλες παρασιτικέςπου διαμορφώνουν την κεντρική και δημιουργούν αυτο το πρόβλημα...

Εχω δυο φωτο απο τις διαφορες δοκιμές που έχω κάνει οπου φένεται καθαρά το πρόβλημα...
Δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω αυτη τη στιγμή περισσότερο με λύσεις κτλ μιας και είναι κάτι σύνθετο που δε λύνεται με απλές κινήσεις... επιγραματικά να ανφέρω οτι ευθύνονται οι εσωτερικες χωρητικότητες της λυχνίας οι εσωτερικές αυτεπαγωγες, ο χρόνος που κάνουν τα ηλεκτρόνια στο ταξίδι τους, οι εξωτερικές αυτεπαγωγες και χωρητικότητες, τα τσοκ κτλ...
Περισσότερα στο μέλλον , ίσως αν βρεθεί χρόνος....

Η διαφορά της μια φωτο απο την άλλη είναι το γύρισμα του μεταβλητού εξόδου και μόνο...

----------


## moutoulos

Μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις ...., για την δεύτερη εικόνα μιλάω.
Τραγική η κατάσταση ..., του αυτοταλάντωτου.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά τί γνώμη έχετε γιαυτό?
Το είχα δεί σε μία άλλη δημοσίευση στο forum...

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Παιδιά τί γνώμη έχετε γιαυτό?
> Το είχα δεί σε μία άλλη δημοσίευση στο forum...



θέλει μετασχηματιστή 220 σε 220v για... να μη γίνουν κατσαρά τα μαλλια!

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω 220/280V 1Α απο το αυτοταλάντωτο.
Η EL84 και οι δύο αραιόφυλοι μου λείπουν τα άλλα τα βρίσκω εύκολα...

Όσον αφορά την ισχύ την σταθερότητα την πιστότητα και την ποιότητα του κυκλώματος αξίζει???

Να μην πεδεύομε με αυτοταλάντωτα...

----------


## jeik

PLL

----------


## jeik

Aν  θελεις  πραγματικα  να  κανεις  εκπομπη  πρεπει  να  βρεις  και  προθυμους  ακροατες  να  σκαναρουν  διαρκως  στο  ψηφιακο  τους  ραδιοφωνο  λιγο  πανω  λιγο  κατω , εκτος  αν  εχουν  αναλογικο ,εκει  κατι  γινεται  λογο  του  πιο  ελαστικου  Q .

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μάλιστα! Αυτό είναι βρώμικο!!! Λοιπόν, κοιτάξτε καλά την εικόνα και βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματά σας και, μάλιστα, σκεφτείτε ότι πρόκειται για αυτοταλάντωτη 2Ε26 που είναι πολύ πιο υψίσυχνη από την '504. Για αυτοταλάντωτα δεν σχολιάζω περισσότερο, απλώς είμαι αλλεργικός σ' αυτά και με αρρωσταίνουν...

----------


## ALAMAN

Μάλλον έμπλεξα...  :Confused: 
Οπότε θα πάρω και την EL84 και τα υπόλοιπα υλικά και θα φτιάξω το άλλο σχέδιο (45W)

----------


## ReFas

> Μάλιστα! Αυτό είναι βρώμικο!!! Λοιπόν, κοιτάξτε καλά την εικόνα και βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματά σας και, μάλιστα, σκεφτείτε ότι πρόκειται για αυτοταλάντωτη 2Ε26 που είναι πολύ πιο υψίσυχνη από την '504. Για αυτοταλάντωτα δεν σχολιάζω περισσότερο, απλώς είμαι αλλεργικός σ' αυτά και με αρρωσταίνουν...



Ναι ήταν λιγότερα τα προβλήματα για την 2Ε26 απο την 504... αλλά όπως είπα και πρίν λύσεις υπάρχουν και για τις πεντοδες μπιμ κτλ...
Η 504 πάντως πολύ δύσκολη, γιατί απο την μία έχει πολύ μεγάλη ενίσχυση στις χαμηλές συχνότητες και μεγάλες αποστάσεις μεταξύ ανόδου οδηγού για υψίσιχνα... οι δοκιμές και η ερευνα συνεχίζονται...


Για τον ALAMAN... αν θες σωνει και καλά να κάνεις λαμπατο προτίμησε την 6C4 για ταλάντωση, θα έχεις λιγότερα προβλήματα σίγουρα σαν τριοδος που είναι...
Αν ψάξεις ο φίλος ΠΕΤΡΟΣ έχει γράψει για μια κατασκευή που έχει κάνει...

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο itta-vitta είχε δημοσιεύσει ένα πομπουδάκι με 6C4 σε ταλάντωση και EL504 έξοδο.

----------


## ReFas

Κάνε μια δοκιμή, πιθανόν να δουλεύει καλά...

Να πω πάντως κάτι εντελώς εμπειρικό, δεν έχω τεχνική εξήγηση....
Απο ότι είχαμε παρατηρήσει την καλύτερη λειτουργία είχαν μηχανήματα με μονό αριθμό βαθμίδων... 3 στάδια 5 στάδια...
Μηχανήματα με 2 και 4 βαθμίδες δεν πήγαιναν και τόσο καλά.... αν έχει κάποιος άλλος φίλος ανάμνηση απο τα παλιά ας πει...

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά τί λέτε γιαυτό???
Απ' ότι βλέπω έχει πάρα πολύ μικρές διαφορές...






Αντί για μεταβλητούς 35pf και 55pf μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω 25pf και 45pf ???
Το πηνίο εξόδου πρέπει να κατασκευαστεί όπως ακριβώς το δείχνει στο σχέδιο?? δηλαδή L1 αριστερά και L2 δεξιά?
Το VK200 είναι το απλό πηνίο που χρησιμοποιούμε και στους ταλαντωτές με τρανζίστορ?

Εγώ στο προηγούμενο αυτοταλάντωτο της EL504 το έκανα έτσι

----------


## ALAMAN

Φωτογραφίες απο το αυτοταλάντωτο με EL504

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/6884/dsc00045ev6.jpg
http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/7919/dsc00046sd8.jpg
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/1097/dsc00047zl2.jpg
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/2272/dsc00048qw1.jpg

----------


## RFΧpert

> Παιδιά τί λέτε γιαυτό???
> Απ' ότι βλέπω έχει πάρα πολύ μικρές διαφορές...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αντί για μεταβλητούς 35pf και 55pf μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω 25pf και 45pf ???
> ...



Αν προσεξεις καλυτερα πανω δεξια στο σχεδιο λεει 'L2 x σπειρες κλπ, ΓΥΡΩ απο το L1' οποτε το θελει οπως ειχες κανει και το προηγουμενο... 
Με τους μεταβλητους που εχεις καντο. Το πολυ να χρειαστεις να αυξησεις λιγο την αυτεπαγωγη (αυξηση σπειρων ή διαμετρου πηνιων) για να ερθει σε συχνοτητες της κατω πλευρας των FM... 
Ο 5.6pF στο οδηγο προς Varicap ειναι μικρος, αν θελεις βαζεις εναν 1nF

τωρα VK200...   :Question:  
Ενταξει, παιξει και με αυτο (αλλα και χωρις ειναι η αληθεια)... 

Ειδα την φωτο του "προηγουμενου". 
ΚΡΑΤΑ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ μικροτερες τις αποστασεις συνδεσεως μεταξυ μεταβλητων πυκνωτων - πηνειων, τουλαχιστον. 

Ενταξει αυτα τα αυτοκιναμενα παιζουν (οπως οπως, αλλα παιζουν), και για αρχη ειναι καλο σχολειο... 

Αν θελεις παντως αλλαξε σε 10nF τον 1uF στην εισοδο & βαλε παραλληλα μια 4Κ7 αντι για 10Κ. Bαλε και 47Κ enanti 10K παραλληλα στην BB105.

----------


## ALAMAN

Στα 103MHz περίπου ακούγετε ένα αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα με ελαφρύ βόμβο, δίνω διαμόρφωση και δεν παίζει τίποτα... Σαν να μην υπάρχει ήχος!
Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό ???

----------


## RFΧpert

> Στα 103MHz περίπου ακούγετε ένα αδιαμόρφωτο σήμα με ελαφρύ βόμβο, δίνω διαμόρφωση και δεν παίζει τίποτα... Σαν να μην υπάρχει ήχος!
> Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό ???



πρωτα απ'ολα με τι προσπαθεις να το διαμορφωσεις   :Question:  
δευτερον , ριξε μια ματια οτι εχεις συνδεσει σωστα την BB105, και βγαλε εστω προσωρινα την 10Κ που ειναι παραλληλα της, και δοκιμασε. 

Παντως αν θελέις να με ακουσεις, βαλε 1nF στην θεση του 5.6pF παει απο την καθοδο της BB105 προς το οδηγο της λυχνιας...

----------


## ALAMAN

Με απλό CD player δίνω οδήγηση.

Αύριο θα κοιτάξω να μαζέψω λίγο την κατασκευή και να κάνω τις αλλαγές...

----------


## jeik

Δεν  θα  ξεχασω  την  συμβουλή  για  την  σωστη  ενταση  ηχου  που  μου  διναν  οι  παλαιοτεροι...........
ακουγες  την  αρμονικη  που  ειχε  5-6  μεγακυκλους  πιο  κατω  και  ανοιγες  τοσο  την  ενταση  ωστε  να  μην  παραμορφωνει  ή  ελαχιστα .........
αυτη  ηταν  η  μεθοδος   ελεγχομενου  ογκου  διαμορφωσης.  !!!!!

----------


## looren

ston aftotalantoto me tin EL504 sto sasi apokato iparxi mia diodo barikap, afti einai kameni

----------

